# Shipping large items from US to UK



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been trying with no luck to find a Harley within my Budget, but there is nothing I like or can afford in the UK, so I've been looking at Ebay.com (US) and they are far more sensible and if I could find a reasonable priced shipper it might be feasible to buy and ship, but after looking at prices it's a bit too steep.

So I thought perhaps someone might know someone who ships stuff across in a container or something and could have space for a bike as a part load.

Worth asking I think.

I was just wondering what extra costs there might be other than purchase and shipping which I don't know about too?


----------



## Alonzo (Jan 31, 2014)

It would come over in a container anyway. You will have VAT ,Import duty handling fees. So VAT at 20% Import duty roughly 5% Then around £300.00 handling fees.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Alonzo said:


> It would come over in a container anyway. You will have VAT ,Import duty handling fees. So VAT at 20% Import duty roughly 5% Then around £300.00 handling fees.


Bikes I'm looking at are approx 10-20 years old, would there be still all that to pay especially VAT?


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 11, 2016)

Corbin motorcycle seats in bournmouth import seats for MC's from the states, They have to wait until they get a full container before the order comes in this can be a wait of three months for a motorcycle seat, luckily i got in at the end of an order and mine arrived within three weeks. andy


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

Try shipmybike.com quite a few of my friends have used them & speak very highly of them. I think the guy you need is Greg as he covers shipping to UK & Ireland. If you find something that you like let me know & I will try & find out more for you.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev

what are you looking at
i have been into early american bikes for some time and have mostly been into the early flat head stuff my brother has about 20 knuckles and other stuff

we did have a late sportster for the wife but was so disappointed with it and after some problems i told harley it was not fit for purpose in fact i said most of there bikes were not fit for purpose 

lots of people do shipping but make sure that it is inspected on collection and delivery as damage is allways possible as they do pack them in tight

barry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

powerplus said:


> hi kev
> 
> what are you looking at
> i have been into early american bikes for some time and have mostly been into the early flat head stuff my brother has about 20 knuckles and other stuff
> ...


Barry, I don't think there has ever been a Harley made that is fit for purpose.:wink2: :smile2: :serious:.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Barry, I don't think there has ever been a Harley made that is fit for purpose.:wink2: :smile2: :serious:.


Says he speaking from a distance


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Barry, I don't think there has ever been a Harley made that is *fit for purpose*.:wink2: :smile2: :serious:.


What is their purpose - if it is to 'pose en gruppe' they fail as they just look like Pr*ttts.:wink2:

Kev, if you get one send us a pic please>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi kev
> 
> what are you looking at
> i have been into early american bikes for some time and have mostly been into the early flat head stuff my brother has about 20 knuckles and other stuff
> ...


You might know a mate of mine then, Pip Lawrence?

I worked (briefly) in a HD dealers, and had the choice of bikes for the weekend, I tried the 883 and the 1200 sportsters, bloody awful and badly named IMO, only two I had any time for were the Fat Boy and Heritage, bought the Heritage new in 97, nicked in 98


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> What is their purpose - if it is to 'pose en gruppe' they fail as they just look like Pr*ttts.:wink2:
> 
> Kev, if you get one send us a pic please>


This one does not pose at all, I just like the way they get from A to B the sound and feel, I was in the HD club briefly no not HOG, but the riders club, it is not a way of life for me, but a preference, I've had all the jap crap, and Wings, Beemers etc, they're okay, just not for me as what may be my very last bike.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Last time I rode a bike was back in 1957, a Vincent Black prince or Knight, not sure which it was now after so many years. It convinced me that I was a 4 wheel or more type.Got fed up with the Bantam as well.It ruined my best Prince Albert coat.
Mind you I did have the advantage that the family had a car sales which started with my grandfather, then expanded with his sons.Never knew what I would be able to borrow until the day.I seem to remember we had 3 or 4 in London.Those were the days when one had to learn how to drop off a moving tram without falling over to gain street cred.fond memories.

cabby

sorry for going off topic.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You got more money that you know what to do with Kev?








Wadya want a motorbike for fer heavans sake, man your age might loose ballance, fall off, break a hip, get pneumonia, curtains.:frown2:
Don´t do it Kev, we need you to entertain us. >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Last time I rode a bike was back in 1957, a Vincent Black prince or Knight, not sure which it was now after so many years. It convinced me that I was a 4 wheel or more type.Got fed up with the Bantam as well.It ruined my best Prince Albert coat.
> Mind you I did have the advantage that the family had a car sales which started with my grandfather, then expanded with his sons.Never knew what I would be able to borrow until the day.I seem to remember we had 3 or 4 in London.Those were the days when one had to learn how to drop off a moving tram without falling over to gain street cred.fond memories.
> 
> cabby
> ...


Bloody hell how old are you anyway ??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You got more money that you know what to do with Kev?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had bikes since I was about 10 of one sort or another, I may never get to ride another, but I'll bloody well give it my best effort.

But with Labrynthitis I might very well fall off, which no doubt would entertain you bloody lot of merciless bounders.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My main concern was a possible scam, but Ebay.com has this safeguard, but my legalise is not up to seeing if it is actually any good or not.

I do note that Ebay.uk does not have this cover.

http://pages.ebay.com/motors/buy/purchase-protection/index.html


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

It might be worth asking be companies that run yours in US who they recommend and to let you know of any 'not returning' bikes that create space in their container.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

You will need someone who knows what he is doing at the point of embarkation as the battery needs to come out along with all the oils.

I have some Dutch friends who frequently rent a container to take their bikes over for Sturgis/Route 66 etc

I think they use special individual cages inside the container to isolate each bike (and double stack them) and this means they are loaded/unloaded with fork lifts rather than being manually pushed on

I can ask what the deal would be for a one way load if you like - PM me if interested

Alternatively - and I'm sure you have looked at this already - these guys seem to know what they're doing

http://www.shipoverseas.com/us/ship-motorcycle/europe/ship-motorcycle-to-uk.html

Good Luck

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One I looked at asked for fuel to be left at a quarter full, and the battery leads be taken off and taped up, the problem I have is getting someone to crate it up, but one I am interested in has just sent me a video of the bike, one running should come later, I also have a picture of the title, and it's a one owner bike, (a fighter pilot no less) which is in Oklahoma.

It will all come down to the numbers which are very tight, it has to be on my drive insured for around £5.5k/$7883 which is all but impossible, but the pound is in my favour right now 70p to the Dollar.

Liz and I were discussing if it was the right thing to do, and to be honest I don't know, but we both feel I should at least give it a go, and get it out of my system, at least if I do end up getting one, I shouldn't lose out financially, or at least not much as they are just so much more expensive over here, hence the project in the first place.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Well Kev - if you do go ahead and spend a bit more than budget - and you love it (which you will) it'll have been worth it.

OTOH - if you don't like it/can't live with it - when you come to sell, you will get your money back - so nothing lost.

Go for it and you can sing the theme from Top Gun in your head every time you ride 

"I feel the need, the need for speed"

# Take my breath away

Send me a photo please

Cheers

Dave

PS A Fighter Pilot will have good contacts in the USAF - he can get someone to crate it for you and perhaps even a contact in MAC who can get it flown over to Fairford for you - Just a thought


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> Well Kev - if you do go ahead and spend a bit more than budget - and you love it (which you will) it'll have been worth it.
> 
> OTOH - if you don't like it/can't live with it - when you come to sell, you will get your money back - so nothing lost.
> 
> ...


PM on it's way to you.


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

HarleyDave said:


> Go for it and you can sing the theme from Top Gun in your head every time you ride
> 
> "I feel the need, the need for speed"
> 
> ...


If it's a Kawasaki he wants....😜


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sevenup said:


> If it's a Kawasaki he wants....😜


Go wash your mouth out :roll: :roll:

Last bike was a quack akcherlee, a VN1500, nice enough bike unless you have ridden the real thing


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev, I think he was referring to the references to _need for speed, _not something you'll get from a Harley (if you've ever ridden a decent sports bike)

_Take your breath away, _only because of the numbing vibration, or because you've tried to push it home after it's broken down (again).
:wink2: :smile2: :smile2:

Having said that I do acknowledge some of the more modern examples do get close to being a proper motorcycle.
.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Kev, I think he was referring to the references to _need for speed, _not something you'll get from a Harley (if you've ever ridden a decent sports bike)
> 
> _Take your breath away, _only because of the numbing vibration, or because you've tried to push it home after it's broken down (again).
> :wink2: :smile2: :smile2:
> ...


I refuse to be wound up by those who know not of what they speak, bloody commoners, one and all, be off with you :roll :roll:

Come on Dave, back me up mate, I'm battling a crowd of no hopers here all by my own, boiled sweet riders mostly I bet, wouldn't know a proper bike if it hit them, bet they wear Lycra in secret, but too fat to do it in public


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Sevenup said:


> If it's a Kawasaki he wants....😜


I think Sevenup was more than likely referring to the fact that Tom rode a Kawasaki GPZ900 in Top Gun


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

chilly said:


> I think Sevenup was more than likely referring to the fact that Tom rode a Kawasaki GPZ900 in Top Gun


👍
It's difficult when it needs an explanation but thanks.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Well all this talk of Harleys not being "proper motorcycles" is all b o l l o c k s

If you've owned one you know - if you haven't - you don't - simple as.

I have had my bike since 2005 (at 6 months old) and put about 66,000 miles on it since then.

It goes, it stops.

Alright, because it is 1" lower than the stock Electras (it's the CVO special edition) it does drag the footboards on tight corners - but I'm getting on so I don't push it too much.

I'm off next week, meeting up with my Dutch buddies in Bielefeld, Germany for their small club rally (Ascension Day) then from there about 6 -7 of us will head south via Luxembourg and France to Motorland Aragon at Alcanitz in Spain, for the H-D Super Rally the following weekend, then back to UK via Andorra and Paris.

Round trip will be in the order of 3,200 miles in 2 weeks and we are camping and carrying all the gear on the bikes.

Try doing that on a crotch rocket

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> I think Sevenup was more than likely referring to the fact that Tom rode a Kawasaki GPZ900 in Top Gun


Yes I did get that, but didn't think it needed a response


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sevenup said:


> 👍
> It's difficult when it needs an explanation but thanks.


See response


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> Well all this talk of Harleys not being "proper motorcycles" is all b o l l o c k s
> 
> If you've owned one you know - if you haven't - you don't - simple as.
> 
> ...


I did do it on a K100RS once, nearly welded me nuts together, what rubbish design, got as Far as Logrono, and came back via Bilbao, great ride, just me and the bike.

The Harley is a funny animal, and seems to bring out the joker in the uninitiated, I could have just about any used bike, but having ridden since I was about 6, including a good few years as a despatch rider, I "choose" a Harley, but only one out the whole model line, this choice is born out of a long history of hundreds of different rides on different bikes curtesy of the old NU Rider policy, there are perhaps better bikes out there, but none suit me like a Heritage softail classic does.

Each to their own.

Them electras are crap though   big top box to carry all the bits that drop off :roll:


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

I'll sell you a 2012 K16GT fully loaded at a great price. Now there's a bike!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

​


Sevenup said:


> I'll sell you a 2012 K16GT fully loaded at a great price. Now there's a bike!


That's a shame, I just put all my loose change in a charity box.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I had a softail springer classic for a short time once. Not my first choice of springer but it was cheap, local and I needed a bike quick for a lads' road trip from Leeds to Marbella. The guy who had it before me commuted on it through a Yorkshire winter. When I got back I jet washed it and half the black paint fell off the engine. Sold it for profit about month later. Although I had sports bikes at the time I did really enjoy the Harley 'experience'.

Oh, and it had long tassels on the panniers which I had to cut off to lessen the ridicule from the rest of my 'chapter' :wink2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

These are the saddle bags it came with. Oh, the shame!
I took me ages to find matching quilted chaps:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> I had a softail springer classic for a short time once. Not my first choice of springer but it was cheap, local and I needed a bike quick for a lads' road trip from Leeds to Marbella. The guy who had it before me commuted on it through a Yorkshire winter. When I got back I jet washed it and half the black paint fell off the engine. Sold it for profit about month later. Although I had sports bikes at the time I did really enjoy the Harley 'experience'.
> 
> Oh, and it had long tassels on the panniers which I had to cut off to lessen the ridicule from the rest of my 'chapter' :wink2:


Yup, Dougals we called them after the magic roundabout character, how did you like the springer front end, I never got to try one, but a mate said they were a bit like a nifty fifty and rose up when braking.

As you say it's an experience, others are just bikes


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> how did you like the springer front end,


Don't know whether they're as good as conventional forks but they did look the business.
Don't remember them raising up when braking (heavy old bike)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> Don't know whether they're as good as conventional forks but they did look the business.
> Don't remember them raising up when braking (heavy old bike)


It was supposed to be an anti dive fork I believe, so may have just stayed level.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

That style of fork is a variation of what is known as "leading link" forks.


Depending on the mechanics of the brake anchor, the bike would lift or remain neutral on the front end under braking.
.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

BMW man myself, had four in a row, R65, R100CS, R1OORS, R100RT.

Loved them all, but the roads are getting too bl**dy dangerous for an old codger like me! 

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> BMW man myself, had four in a row, R65, R100CS, R1OORS, R100RT.
> 
> Loved them all, but the roads are getting too bl**dy dangerous for an old codger like me!
> 
> Peter


I used a couple of RTs for courier work back in the 80's good all round bikes.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

the Honda 90 front brake was excellent, when you pulled hard the bike rose up quite a few inches!

had lots of Harleys over the years, and really miss it. People knock them, but whenever I rode mine I had a great big grin, they were comfortable and handled well. By my last one (2008 Heritage) even the brakes worked!!!


----------

